# Working 4 days a week, do you continue to fill out the social welfare slips



## 007 (14 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I have claiming Job Seekers Benefit for the last 6 months, for the last 3 months I have been working 1 day a week and filling out the yellow social welfare slips I have now got another job working 3 days a week - so I am now working 4 days a week in total, I don't know how long this will last so what I am wondering is if I continue to fill out the social welfare slips putting down the 4 days (i know I won't be entitled to benefit) will this continue to affect my stamp i.e. Am I still considered to be claiming benefit?  Or will I be cut off automatically after a couple of weeks anyway?


----------



## Welfarite (14 Sep 2009)

There is no harm in continuing to notify SW of your work pattern, especially if it's only for a few weeks. They will pay you for any days due. If you don't send in the signing docket, they will close the claim automatically.


----------



## 007 (14 Sep 2009)

Thanks so much for that, good to know I can keep filling them out and that it won't affect my stamps.  Will keep filling out the slips.  I have the 4 days until November anyway at least.  1 question, will I still be considered as claiming benefit i.e. will it affect my entitlements in 2 years time as in will I be looked at claiming benefit for 6 months or will it be more the fact that I am going to continue filling out these slips?


----------



## Welfarite (14 Sep 2009)

If the work is until November ( I thought it was only a few weeks!), then I wouldn't bother as it will have absoilutely no benefit or hindrance to you! And you're creating work for them processing your unpayable claim every week! There will be no affect on entitlemets in the future by not sending in dockets. If your situ changes in two months time, then reapply for SW. It will link to your last claim anf the 312 days will continue from last day of payment on that claim.


----------



## 007 (16 Sep 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------

